# Crying when my child leaves him



## Moosesmum (May 1, 2019)

Hello! I’m new here so apologies if I’ve put this on the wrong page/chat and that it’s a bit long winded!
We have a wonderful boy called moose who is 14 weeks old, he’s honestly just a joy. He’s crate trained, is picking up basic commands like a champ and the puppy biting is slowly abating! 
When me and moose walk my daughter to school (she is almost 11 and does sometimes go alone as it’s close) he walks very close beside her and once she splits off to go down the school road and me and moose turn to walking home, he howls, barks, pulls at his lead and generally is very distressed for about 5 minutes because my daughter has walked off from him and he wants to get to her. 
Currently I am giving him nothing, no emotion or reassurance until he is calm when he gets a pat and we walk on.
I’d just like to know that I’m doing the right thing really and if not what can I do differently? 
Moose shows no sign of this if me or my husband walk away, just my daughter.
He also is very settled if we leave the house for an hour with him in his crate (that’s the most time he’s been left, apart from overnight where he now sleeps through from 10.30 to 7am) 
Any advice would be greatly received! 
Thanks


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like you are doing the right thing. Moose will soon learn that there is no pay off for complaining about you daughter leaving. Perhaps on the way home you can find a nice place to stop and play a little OB game as a reward for calm behavior. I still do this with my dogs on walks, find a spot with a little room and do a spin or give paws or sits and downs with praise and reward..maybe even a little tug.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Perhaps continuing with the walk a little further while your daughter walks out of sight instead of turning around to go home may help ease or quicken the process of him learning how to stay calm.

My boy pitched a fit the first time my daughter walked with us and got ahead of us a bit. It's a common enough issue that is brought up from time to time. It just needs to be practiced.

Many also keep laser focus on the door of a quick mart when left in the car while you grab what's needed. Doesn't matter if someone else is waiting with them. Their eyes are glued to the door til you come out.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It was always easier i remember when I took one dog by myself out for a walk when they were learning and young. It does get better but never completely resolved they just learn to seemingly control themselves more. Dogs At 4 and 2 years old and we often go on a family group walks someone is always ahead and never liked by the dogs but more tolerated.. If on the bikes they want to plow ahead and catch up to anyone up front in full throttle and it’s always when I think they may be tired and get to see they have just open up and have so much go. Recently doing a big family group walk my shepherds for example with my brother sister-in-law and sister and there kids , my kids everyone was all over the place the dogs wanted everyone together wanted to be ahead and was not the most relaxing walk through the neighborhood. No crying or barking just a little more ambition and reminding to not pull. 

They will watch that door if you go into the store and not blink with my first gsd I thought that was trained but it’s a seemingly natural trait. It’s a very intense statues kind of stare lol! I find the my male in the past and my male now do this more. 

When I was married and we went out with the kids and max to the Home Depot or to the pet store or Pet expo -max would only be concerned about my then husband who would wander off in the stores. Max would not be concerned if the kids wandered off. max concern was very heightened frantic almost and only with my then husband- I remembered then thinking was that a sign of some sort and still do. I’m laughing but serious at the same time! 

Going to a store that allowed pets or a pet store I always have the dogs max or Luna who ever is with us to track down the kids in the store when just to keeps myself busy. 

When the kids left for school in the morning as the bus stop is right in front of my house and shouted out the bus is here and the kids ran out in a flurry and it was only for school in the morning as I sensed max felt that rush of excitement -max would get excited as they left. Jumped on them body blocked them from the door. He new what the bus was and once ran out actually charging the bus head on with the bus driver not even stopping because he did not see max. The bus driver just happens to stop at the right moment bus bumper to gsd snout. The kids told me this when they got home the bus driver did not even see the dog out in front of bus. It did look like a scene from bolt but real life dangerous and no exaggeration. I have no idea what max thought and was almost killed. The excitement with the kids leaving for school stopped when he was unable to practice that bad habit and more so completely not allowed to witness it (stayed in my room upstairs not even knowing kids left) and as he matured now he does not he even glance back - well maybe a glance and I notice he does pick up a toy and keeps in his mouth in the morning as he is completely calm in that still excited moment as the kids rush out the door . as the kids leave I still cover up my wonderment because that took awhile. Would he still try to stop the bus now I hope is smarter now and I do know his brain did grow a bit more.


----------



## Moosesmum (May 1, 2019)

Thanks so much for your replies! 
I shall just keep on doing the same. Good idea about keeping walking rather than turning, it’s an option as it’s like a big loop of a road! 
We have been going to the dog park that we pass on the way home where he can be let off the lead and we practice some commands so I’ll make sure to keep up with that, as when we get near he realises where we’re going and is alsorts of happy! 
They’re a fantastic breed, he’s so vocal it’s comical, when I yelp if he bites he almost copies me and throws a tantrum. So glad I’ve found this site. Some great insights


----------

